# Im looking for a Crew cab 450/ ex-Brickman truck



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

If any one knows of or sees one for sale please let me know. Normally there are always 20 or so floating around on the web but im having a hard time finding a decent one.

Maybe when they get a new order in the spring the market will be flooded again

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=3762075

looking for something like that with a 7.3


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

There is a bunch of them at a dealer in lancaster/Carrol Ohio. My next door neighboor bought his from that guy. I could get a phone number for him if you want?...


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks mike even a name of the dealer and im sure google will have it.\


(the dealers normally want to much for them but we will see)


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Does it have to be an X Brickman truck? Are U tryin to use there color schema as a canvas, or starting point??


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

no not at all but they are normally in the price range im looking for and they all have the same beds on them

Any crew cab f-450 with a stake bed on it. Not looking for a mason dump

Normally these trucks can be found in nice shape just retired for 6,000-8,500. The dealers just try to get rich off of them.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Kevin 937-603-3901

I just got mine from him, tell him Jason sent you..

Stay away from the 6.0, i think he has the 7.3's.. mine was the only 4x4 but he might have got some more.. I love it, already worked the hell of it, made some nice coin last storm with it.. It's been on the road daily since i brought it home. 2wd are under 10k


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I was going to send you message asking if that was a brickman truck. I take it yours was over the 10k mark?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I paid 12.5k with the ultra mount 9ft western.. had 75k miles on it.. dump bed hinges were seized, that was fun cutting them off. spent $180 on new hinges then we welded them on.. Can't beleave we did it


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats not a bad price. When the market seems to be flooded they tend to all be going under the 10k mark. Last spring i passed on afew mint 4x4 crew cabs with 9' ultra mounts for 8,500 each. I should have snagged all 4 up. 

Im still debating on new/used myself. If i could find a decent truck in the 7,000 range i may go that route but when i start over 10 then add paint, repairs, new tires etc im at about 15k real quick. Thats a hefty down payment on a new truck.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

man 8.5 was a deal.. a lot of truck for the money.. I didnt even paint mine just threw decals on it


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

My uncle just bought one. It is only rear wheel drive. It has 101K on it. It was one of the last 7.3's made. the truck is a 2003 with dump bed. He paid $8500 + tax title........... It has all controllers etc for a plow but plow didn't come with it. He didn't buy it to plow nor does he intend to so he could have cared less about that. What is really crazy is that thing was on that car lot for like 2 months!! The dealer thought it was because the paint scheme was so ugly so he had the fenders repainted to make the whole truck that light milky color. Looks good though......

Same as above, bed sides were garbage and needed redone. Other than that this truck was in GREAT shape outside and underneath which I found surprising. Interior looks like they had the Mexicans living in it. Seats were worn throughout the whole truck. Typical high sitting ford, huge whole in the drivers seat.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Flawless440;1559715 said:


> I paid 12.5k with the ultra mount 9ft western.. had 75k miles on it.. dump bed hinges were seized, that was fun cutting them off. spent $180 on new hinges then we welded them on.. Can't beleave we did it


I had to put a new hoist in mine because the hinge pins were seized to the sleeves. Check yours real good. I thought mine were ok because the body went up and down just fine but it was tweaking the metal every time until it broke. We just put a new hoist under it for around 1,400 including fab work to beef it up. Im addition i added about 6 extra grease zerks


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Search this guy's # on Chicago Craig's. 847 456 6369
He had an '02 no plow ex brickman truck for $7k. From the pics it looks like he has more. Don't see it up there any more but never hurts to ask.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Jerry kerkhof auto sales in Indianapolis has a 2003 with the 7.3 for $11,000


----------



## Lightningllc (Nov 23, 2009)

When you find a couple let me know, I still have the 2 I bought wouldnt mind 2 more. 

I didn't pay anything close to 8000 and I got plows.

Think I paid 5000


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I was gona call paul today. He doesnt still get them does he?


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/3529818784.html


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Any one know of any others? 

so far a bunch of loosers that start with a fair price and then try to jack it up when they know your serious. We go from 7k to 13k because it "runs great".


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Stay far away i have worked for brickman for several years, when the trucks r retired they r beat to ****. Not to mention all the issues the 6.0 have had w the egr valves injectors and fuel tanks. Do u actually think a corp that large wld get rid of a truck w only 76000 miles..


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

cecilmac;1568500 said:


> Stay far away i have worked for brickman for several years, when the trucks r retired they r beat to ****. Not to mention all the issues the 6.0 have had w the egr valves injectors and fuel tanks. Do u actually think a corp that large wld get rid of a truck w only 76000 miles..


Your a idiot. Im not going to argue with stupid.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

cecilmac;1568500 said:


> Stay far away i have worked for brickman for several years, when the trucks r retired they r beat to ****. Not to mention all the issues the 6.0 have had w the egr valves injectors and fuel tanks. Do u actually think a corp that large wld get rid of a truck w only 76000 miles..


Been runnin loads of fill dirt eveyday for the last month with mine, hasn't missed a beat.. We changed the oil / filter and fuel filter and thats it. It made its $$ back first round of snow storms


----------



## komplete (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a 2002 with 105k miles if you are interested. We have owned it for a few years and it has done great. Has a 8' henderson salter on it at the moment that can go with it if you wish.


----------



## JayN.E (Nov 26, 2012)

I have one in the for sale section.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141952&highlight=2001+F450


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Flawless440;1559708 said:


> Kevin 937-603-3901
> k


Kevin is a scammer in the worst way. Wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Maclawnco;1570558 said:


> Kevin is a scammer in the worst way. Wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire.


and why do you say this?

because you try to buy the same trucks he does?


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Maclawnco;1570558 said:


> Kevin is a scammer in the worst way. Wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire.


How and why?? I went to his house to pick up the truck.. He owns a big Case IH dealer also sells Exmark mowers and sells them to Brickmen. I had to go back to pick plow up a month later.. He kept his word, i met with his son to get the plow.. Who was very nice and owns his own excavating business at the age of 21.. I thought they were great people. I would deal with them again.. Couldnt see him bringing me to his house if he was going to scam me..


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

No ethics whatsoever and a temper that you wouldn't believe. I bought one from him actually. 

Thanks for reminding me, I need to drop the dime on him for title fraud.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Flawless440;1570728 said:


> How and why?? I went to his house to pick up the truck.. He owns a big Case IH dealer also sells Exmark mowers and sells them to Brickmen.


I went to his house too. He doesn't own that business. Hes just a gm. Seriously, thanks for reminding me, he also needs an IRS tip for all the cash income hes likely not reporting.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok gotta tell us the back story here!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

He lied up a storm to me to. Kinda ticked me off. 

Then the price goes from 7,000 all the way up to 13,900 because this one "runs real good" ok, well is it in great shape? no the same but it runs real good. Gotta have 13,900. 

I hung up the phone.


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Stay far away i have worked for brickman for several years, when the trucks r retired they r beat to ****. Not to mention all the issues the 6.0 have had w the egr valves injectors and fuel tanks. Do u actually think a corp that large wld get rid of a truck w only 76000 miles.. Your a idiot. Im not going to argue with stupid.
Ok then newhere im only a fleet advisor for them so u know whta go ahead n buy the truck and every few months have fun sinking Thousands into it.. I hope u make out perfect n that truck breaks u Jackass........


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

newhere;1570866 said:


> He lied up a storm to me to. Kinda ticked me off.
> 
> Then the price goes from 7,000 all the way up to 13,900 because this one "runs real good" ok, well is it in great shape? no the same but it runs real good. Gotta have 13,900.
> 
> I hung up the phone.


here you go: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1582612#post1582612


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Maclawnco;1582622 said:


> here you go: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1582612#post1582612


That trucks not worth what you want for it. If you paid 11 for it your a fool.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Lol, that is a ton of cash for a almost 14 year old truck


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Maclawnco;1570825 said:


> I went to his house too. He doesn't own that business. Hes just a gm. Seriously, thanks for reminding me, he also needs an IRS tip for all the cash income hes likely not reporting.


Dam, guess i got lucky... What did he do with the title? Title fraud?

just curious


----------



## 97-stroker (Jan 4, 2010)

I also had some issues with the Kevin guy. Claimed he has an 04 f450 dump. Went out there and I know fords pretty well. Well the truck was clearly an 05-07 cause of the front end. But he promised it was an 04 and showed me title. But the vins didn't match. Kinda a sketchy dude.

Here is one for sale for a pretty penny

http://columbus.craigslist.org/ctd/3580440894.html


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great, i haven't even checked to see if my vin matches.. Checking in the morning


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Flawless440;1591583 said:
 

> Great, i haven't even checked to see if my vin matches.. Checking in the morning


Vin matches.. Had me worried, had to check right away


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Stroker while I can't imagine why would would on a ex brick man but the front clips are interchangeable. However I can't explain the issue with the VIN


----------



## 97-stroker (Jan 4, 2010)

Had to have another truck quick. And how cheap they are I figured I would buy one quickly. But changed my mind fast. And yes. Front clip is the same but it's vary rare for someone to change out front axle and springs. 99-04 fords had front leaf springs. 05-current have coil springs. But yes you are correct alot of people update the front grill and stuff.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

The problem also is with brickman's asset manager he is buddy buddy with. I wouldn't mind if they both spent some time in jail


----------



## Northeastsnow (Feb 10, 2013)

BAD IDEA --- we purchased two used trucks from them about 3 years ago and we have replaced everthing but the bed liner, and that is because we had it sprayed in... Be careful, they talk a good game, we bought direct from them, mechanic showed repair records... oil changed every 2500 miles, brakes replaced every 5000 miles... blah blah blah... trucks so great that on the way back ball joint fell out... and this was very well maintained.... BE CAREFUL


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Northeastsnow. I tried to tell this guy that but i was called stupid earlier in this post and i dont know what i was talking about. I only worked there for 10 yrs and also as a fleet advisor but im stupid LMAO.. They are not and will not get rid of a truck w only 76000 miles unless it is a pos...U CAN BELIVE THAT...


----------



## 97-stroker (Jan 4, 2010)

Your better off picking up a used cab and chassis truck. Then throwing a landscape bed on it. Or a stake bed. That's what I did. I've got like 15k in the truck. Never replaced anything. Bought it in 2011. It's needing ball joints now but that's pretty normal for 100k.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

cecilmac;1593615 said:


> Northeastsnow. I tried to tell this guy that but i was called stupid earlier in this post and i dont know what i was talking about. I only worked there for 10 yrs and also as a fleet advisor but im stupid LMAO.. They are not and will not get rid of a truck w only 76000 miles unless it is a pos...U CAN BELIVE THAT...


Some lessons are learned best the hard way...


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Maclawnco;1594034 said:


> Some lessons are learned best the hard way...


Im pretty sure you buy and re sell these trucks also. If i were a betting man i would say your just a jealous little bitc h thats upset you cant get your hands on them.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Not the case. Say what you will but you better have something to back those accusations up.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Look back at all your comments about him, you better have something to back it up with or your a$$ will be sitting in court learning about something called slander. You were asked what the problem was and didnt have anything to say??


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Let me put your foot in your mouth for you..

read what you wrote about these trucks when you were the guy selling 3 of them we all know you didnt pay snot for.

"they are a steal for what you are getting. Originally there were 2 4x4s and 2 2wds. *Im keeping one of the 4x4 for our fleet if that tells you anything about the condition of these."*

If this were a fist fight you just got knocked the F out.

Go back and re-read this entire thread, how your story changes.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139487


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Maclawnco;1594354 said:


> Not the case. Say what you will but you better have something to back those accusations up.


I think i backed that up nicely and proved what a two faced liar you are.

Do you not remember our private conversation we had via PM Months ago about these trucks? 
Want me to pull quotes from that also or do you want to step down and shut it?


----------



## DaveOhio (Jul 23, 2000)

relax Pablo


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

" you better have something to back it up" are fighting words. Dont threaten me and j wont get hostile


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Did you forget your meds?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Did you forget what story your telling? 

I think i proved you wrong brilliantly and you have nothing to say.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Has your thesis been submitted for peer review yet, dr? 
Does it bother you I couldnt give two ****s about this larger ***** pissing match? My offer still stands - would be glad to mail you a cookie


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

You told me i better have something to back up those accusations.... so i backed them up. Not comparing dongers just showing that you have two sides to your story. 

When you own the trucks they are great and worth 11 grand. When i own them they are junk and im going to learn a lesson the hard way.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I want a Dark chocolate cookie with macadamia nuts and white chocolate chips. Dont over cook it though i like when the center is still just a little gooey.


----------

